# Nissan 240sx help!



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

My name is Jeremy. Im new to this website. Just looking for some help on my car. Needs a new engine....
ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah change it. you just answered your question in your own question.


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

no need to be an asshole.
im 15 years old.:newbie:


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

well get a new motor put in it. look at my avatar bud.


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

what would be the best, morst reliable engine for my car though? it also needs to be cheap....


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ill have to say the original ka motor. you can find them pretty much anywhere in junkyards and stuff. and it also depends on what exactly is your overall goal with the car.


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

trmn8r said:


> ill have to say the original ka motor. you can find them pretty much anywhere in junkyards and stuff. and it also depends on what exactly is your overall goal with the car.


take a look at these pics
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me001-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me002-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me008-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me009-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me012.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

trmn8r said:


> ill have to say the original ka motor. you can find them pretty much anywhere in junkyards and stuff. and it also depends on what exactly is your overall goal with the car.


take a look at these pics
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me001-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me002-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me008-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me009-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me012.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me016.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l67/JkReW_2006/Me019.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, what about those pictures?

Also your picture posting is not in a proper format for good viewing.


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

rogoman said:


> Well, what about those pictures?
> 
> Also your picture posting is not in a proper format for good viewing.



yea i know
ill put them up......
here you go:]


















































the engine is a KA24(CE)

the date on the car is 12/90
would that classify it as a 90? or a 91?



also tell me what you think the engine needs
i took off the valve cover in the picture becuase im pretty sure it needs new spark plugs:]


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I heard rumors that some 90s at the end of the model year had the new DOHC motors installed. However the car is still classified as a 1990 model. Anybody else know anything about this?

Maybe the car originally had a SOHC and someone did a transplant by installing a DOHC.

Check out the VIN on the dash to see if it describes a DOHC.

Have you ever had this car running? If not, install new spark plugs, air filter, fuel filter, oil filter, new motor oil; give it a shot to see if it'll run for you.

The valve chamber appears to be fairly clean from your picture so maybe it's a good motor.


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

rogoman said:


> I heard rumors that some 90s at the end of the model year had the new DOHC motors installed. However the car is still classified as a 1990 model. Anybody else know anything about this?
> 
> Maybe the car originally had a SOHC and someone did a transplant by installing a DOHC.
> 
> ...




well
i havent had it runnign since ive had it.
the original problem was thought to be the battery and it was never solved.
this car was given to me by my dads fiance as a birthday present just recently after it broke down on the freeway.

i am not sure where i would check the vin number however.
tell me where?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VIN plate is located at the base of the windshield on the driver's side. Just stand outside the car and look down at the bottom of the windshield.


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

nevermind
i know where the vin number is
JN1MS34P6MW004869


also to car is a 4 cylinder, automatic, with a single exhaust, and the engine size is 2.4 L


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

its also a DOHC original


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

rogoman said:


> The VIN plate is located at the base of the windshield on the driver's side. Just stand outside the car and look down at the bottom of the windshield.






okay so i found the VIN number
now...
how can i tell its a DOHC original?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here you go:

This one is for a '93 but should be similar for your car.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it was manufactured in 12/90, so it was sold as a 1991 240sx. it's an original dual cam, but, looking at the pictures, i'm scared. the car has been neglected, and i've been down that road before, just keep trying parts until you get it running.


----------



## XxJerem619 (May 27, 2007)

yea.. i got all the info on it thanks a lot:]

and why would you be scared?

the car isnt neglected.....
i take care of it:]

kinda.
ahahha


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

jerem, as long as the body and electrical wiring is all ok, you have nothing to really be worried about


----------

